# i missed the dressage - where can i watch it?



## NeverSayNever (9 August 2012)

missed it, gutted   where can i watch it, anyone?
thanks


----------



## Jenni_ (9 August 2012)

bbc iplayer, or the bbc olympic website in a bit when it 'catches up'


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w32gx

Follow the link - if you just want to see the GB riders click on section 5 at the bottom of the time line


----------



## NeverSayNever (9 August 2012)

thanks!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

Thank you so much for this - I have been hunting all over the BBC Live site for this.

P


----------

